# How to deal with neighbor's tree roots?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

If everything goes according to plan I am going to be leveling the front/back lawns next spring so I can finally bust out the Tru Cut.
My back yard poses a problem. Roots from trees that are in my neighbors back yards have invaded my back yard. It's not a terrible situation with roots going everywhere, but rather knots on the root are poking out in about 10 spots (each about the diameter of a softball).
What's the best way to deal with these to achieve a smooth profile across the yard?


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I would want to dig them out and cut them back if I were in your shoes. I'm going to level my front lawn in the spring and I plan to do this with my neighbor's Italian Cypress roots that are in my lawn.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Common law of abatement ... short story you have every legal right to dig up cut and remove said roots or branches. Any damages caused to your property from said roots and or branches can be passed to the land/home owner not maintaining the tree.

Just went through this with my HOA... needless to say I won that one.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I would talk with your neighbors first. Maybe they don't like the either. Past that, you can dig them out and remove them from your yard.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeah I don't think I want to dig up the roots.

I was thinking I could use a spade bit on a drill and drill the knot in different spots to work it down. Then use a chisel or hammer and flatten any sharp edges. Anyone try or heard of doing this approach?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this to General Discussion since it isn't specific to warm or cool season turf.


----------



## LawnOrder (Sep 29, 2019)

Cdub5_ said:


> Yeah I don't think I want to dig up the roots.
> 
> I was thinking I could use a spade bit on a drill and drill the knot in different spots to work it down. Then use a chisel or hammer and flatten any sharp edges. Anyone try or heard of doing this approach?


@Cdub5_ - Aren't you concerned about the deleterious effect this will have on the tree?
.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

What kind of tree is this? Some kind of cypress? How far is the tree from the property line? How far from the tree trunk are these softball-sized root balls? Speak to an arborist before you do anything. You may be able to prune and dig out the roots without harming the tree. While some trees drop dead if you look at them the wrong way, others are impossible to kill.



Teej said:


> I would want to dig them out and cut them back if I were in your shoes.


Be careful. Speak to a lawyer before you do anything that might kill the tree. I also like the idea of talking to your neighbor first. You may not be on friendly terms, or they may be totally sympathetic and cut down the tree for you. He may have the same problem in their back yard.

But if you hack up the roots of a prized California Cypress, the tree dies, and the neighbor turns out to be a total jerk, then you risk a civil lawsuit. Granted it's unlikely, but why risk the hassle? Obviously, a jury will favor your case when a tree endangers a building on your property. But it's a myth that you can just hack up any part of a tree that crosses your property line. As a jurist, I wouldn't have much sympathy if you said "Well, my grass was kinda lumpy and I didn't like the leaves on my lawn, so I killed his tree."



robertmehrer said:


> Common law of abatement ... short story you have every legal right to dig up cut and remove said roots or branches.


Whoa dragon! *This guy is in Southern California.* The laws varies a lot from state to state. You can't harm ANY tree without a permit in some crazier municipalities. I agree 100% that it's open season on annoying trees for sane, libertarian-minded regions like the Florida and Alabama. But in Southern California? Land of Tree-Huggers, Lawyers, and worst of all, Tree-Hugger Lawyers? He might face major fines for hurting a tree. Heck, this thread topic might be considered "Hate Speech" in Berkeley! No thank you.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

First know your rights. Call the city,county, and State OR Property Lawyer. Once you know what you are allowed to do.
Then speak to the neighbor. Maybe they hate that tree... but no money to do anything. Maybe they love the tree and now hate you... least you know where you stand and your rights.

Then you can choose what to do. Otherwise it's just tree.. be cool man.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> What kind of tree is this? Some kind of cypress? How far is the tree from the property line? How far from the tree trunk are these softball-sized root balls? Speak to an arborist before you do anything. You may be able to prune and dig out the roots without harming the tree. While some trees drop dead if you look at them the wrong way, others are impossible to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The law applies in California. The only stipulation is you cannot harm the tree behind its means to support life. If he cuts off enough to kill the tree he damaged a tree not on his property.


----------

